
Why ICE is sending out notices with fake court dates - anigbrowl
https://news.vice.com/en_us/article/gyez33/ice-is-sending-out-fake-court-dates-to-immigrants-heres-why
======
nil_pointer
What is with the sudden uptick of non-tech political submissions from Vice on
HN?

~~~
anigbrowl
Vice were just the first people to do a story on it. Law is a social
technology and this is a crude attempt to hack it.

~~~
nil_pointer
That's a bit of a stretch to justify posting on HN. We could use this same
type of logic to allow lots of other unrelated topics on here, but IMO we
shouldn't.

~~~
anigbrowl
Historically we have favored a more expansive approach than you may be aware
of.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

